# 28 Gauge Sage Grouse



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The birds were a little nervous today. I used a 28 gauge modified choke with 6 shot. 
Didn't have the range yesterday's .410 full choke 5 shot did:



























Sage Grouse for supper, 20 gauge tomorrow.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I think I hate you right now. I have 6 gauges to choose from but only two birds to kill :evil: 

How long do you get up there and how many birds a day? I have heard that the Wyoming and Montana birds are doing a little better than the Utah birds but not much and that Idaho is going to end up in a draw system next year. Glad to see some one getting to nock the big bomers around. Nice


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This year we get 11 days, Sept 20 thru Sept 30, two birds a day, 4 in possession.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

You must also flyfish with a 1 wt on the first day, a 2 wt the second, 3 wt the 3rd, and so on when the Bluefin Tuna season opens, don't you? 

Good work Goob!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> You must also flyfish with a 1 wt on the first day, a 2 wt the second, 3 wt the 3rd, and so on when the Bluefin Tuna season opens, don't you?
> 
> Good work Goob!


thanks :lol:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics and cool little gun. Those are some nicely feathered boomers!


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Hooray for another 28 gauge shooter! The 28 is the most underrated gauge of them all, and the funnest to shoot. I haven't found a single grouse (forest) this year to 'bust a cap' on with my 28. That being said, I don't mind toting it on long hikes. After getting used to the 28, I almost dread carrying the 12 in couple of weeks once ducks are on the menu.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

20 gauge tomorrow? and by Friday are you going to pull out the 10 gauge?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Sweet. That is a great photo and the stock on your gun is very nice. Tell more about the gun. I was supposed to head to WY for a day and hunt them this year, but I have to go shoot one of those stinkin' WY bull elk this week. Thanks for posting those photos.

I walked into a gun shop in Orem, Utah 7 years ago. They had 3 used, but mint, Rem 1100 skeet grades sitting on their rack; a 20ga, 410, and a 28 at $350 each. I immediately put money down on the 28 ga to hold it for me until I could get home and return with the cash. Unfortunately, I didn't have the cash on hand for the mates. Anyway, my dad had given up bird hunting because his shoulder couldn't handle his 12ga. So 3 weeks after my purchase, I gave it to him for Christmas and he has enjoyed that little gun for the past 7 hunting seasons. He still hasn't let me forget that he would gladly have fronted the $700 for the other 2 sweet guns. I guess what I am trying to say is there is no finer shot shell than a sweet shooting 28ga.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> Sweet. That is a great photo and the stock on your gun is very nice. Tell more about the gun. I was supposed to head to WY for a day and hunt them this year, but I have to go shoot one of those stinkin' WY bull elk this week. Thanks for posting those photos.
> 
> I walked into a gun shop in Orem, Utah 7 years ago. They had 3 used, but mint, Rem 1100 skeet grades sitting on their rack; a 20ga, 410, and a 28 at $350 each. I immediately put money down on the 28 ga to hold it for me until I could get home and return with the cash. Unfortunately, I didn't have the cash on hand for the mates. Anyway, my dad had given up bird hunting because his shoulder couldn't handle his 12ga. So 3 weeks after my purchase, I gave it to him for Christmas and he has enjoyed that little gun for the past 7 hunting seasons. He still hasn't let me forget that he would gladly have fronted the $700 for the other 2 sweet guns. I guess what I am trying to say is there is no finer shot shell than a sweet shooting 28ga.


Good luck elk hunting.

28 gauge is a fine firearm. The 28 gauge in the photo is a mint 1965 Remington 870 pump with mahogany wood, very light weight.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> 20 gauge tomorrow? and by Friday are you going to pull out the 10 gauge?


Good year for sage grouse here. So that was a goal I had for this year, all the gauges on sage grouse. My job and the rain may keep me from pulling it off. Rained much of the day today. My hikes are gonna be long ones now.

Have to keep my possession limit at four birds too.


----------

